# What filters if any



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Im going to Egypt in July for two weeks and im going to take my dslr (Sony Alpha 200, standard lens) is it worth me buying any lens filters to take with me? 

thanks

Dan


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Dan.

I would go for a UV Filter and a Circular Polariser filter for the hols.

You can read up on the filters and what they do here:

http://www.camerafilters.com/

HTH

Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I used to run a UV on the front of both my kit lenses and I didn't / don't like what it does. 

Your mileage may vary; try it an see. OTOH, it will protect the lens to a certain extent and when it's sunny UV may well help a lot.

Bret


----------



## kevgolfgti (Nov 13, 2007)

omg iam going to egypt in july and ive got a a200 small world :wave:


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

cool, thanks for the info, i will get those two filters and give them a try.

kevgolfgti - it is a small world... Im going to Hurghada, hoping to get to ciaro to see the pyramids


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would go for a UV all the time, it stops your lens getting scraped, better to scrape a £10 filter rather than a £200 lens. I also would use a Circular polarising filter. they work well in making sky etc blue-er and cuts down on reflections.. handy for car photographs..


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Word of advice, if you're going to buy a polorising filter, it's worth spending a few quid to get a decent one. Hoya make good ones, these ones you see on Ebay for £8 etc are no good really, and wont improve your photos. If anything, they'll loose quality.


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

with the circular polorising lenses, do they have the same thickness coating all the way around the lens? i think i have seen some with different amounts so if you tuen the lens around you get more or less or the polarising affect (hope that makes some sense).


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dan_V6 said:


> with the circular polorising lenses, do they have the same thickness coating all the way around the lens? i think i have seen some with different amounts so if you tuen the lens around you get more or less or the polarising affect (hope that makes some sense).


Not sure about the thickness, but my Hoya one rotates and alters reflections etc.. they do make a difference to the blue of skys and reflections on cars..


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

technics100 said:


> one rotates and alters reflections etc..


thats i ment :thumb:


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

i have been looking at some Hoya filters, but i am getting confirsed between the different types of each one.

could someone give me a pointer 

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...y=SkuOfferingPrice+Ascending&btnSearch=search

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...rtDirection=Descending&sortProperty=Relevance

these are what i have been looking at.

thanks


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

uv + cpl + nd grads


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Dan_V6 said:


> i have been looking at some Hoya filters, but i am getting confirsed between the different types of each one.
> 
> could someone give me a pointer
> 
> ...


Just go for the normal CP filter at £34, and the UV filter at £20 dude, should be right with those.


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

cool thanks guys


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Have a look on ebay for Hoya filters, I bought a 72mm CP for £12 delivered. It still had the £56 price on the box.. bargain..


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

i just bought them both off ebay for £21, i hope i got the right ones 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190289392794&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:UK:11


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

They should do the job. I always keep the UV one on. I dropped my D80 getting out of the car and the UV filter smashed.. better than my 18-200mm Lens...
I generally remove the UV filter to put the CP one on as my lens suffers from vignetting (black edges) at 18mm due to the range of the lens, otherwise, just use the CP on top of the UV

Happy shooting


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

cheers technic100, as you can tell im still a newbie when it comes to photography


----------

